# 48/52 Challenge



## Browtine (May 16, 2011)

Time for this week's theme. Hmmm... How about...

BIRDS

We done insects. Why not the feathered flyin' critters? 

And if you're new or not familiar with the rules please see the original challenge thread and review them. Thanks.


----------



## wvdawg (May 16, 2011)

Oh, oh Chris - this might be too tough for Lovemylabxs!  Mike doesn't get too many birds out there!


----------



## carver (May 17, 2011)

*Hunting worms*


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## wvdawg (May 17, 2011)

Wow!  Awesome composition Jerry!
Way to go!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2011)

Neat shot Jerry 

Well I'd almost bet you are expecting to see a Hummer shot but fooled ya this time (I do have a few more to post up later ) but for now how about a 

Male House Finch


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 18, 2011)

recurve36 said:


> Here are some gull shots from the beach.



For some reason Alfred Hitchcock flashed through my mind. 


Nice shots.


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2011)

Guess I'd better stick with my favorite species!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 18, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Guess I'd better stick with my favorite species!


 

And you do such a nice job with them Dennis


----------



## mlbfish (May 18, 2011)

Took this about an hour ago. If the window had been open I could just about touch him. About 3 feet away. Not crazy about the background.


----------



## carver (May 18, 2011)

Nice shots so far,Lets see some more


----------



## Browtine (May 18, 2011)

I figured this would be a great one with this group! Lovin' it!


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 18, 2011)

I'll slip one in this week.  Sorry I missed a few.


----------



## Mrs. Piggy (May 19, 2011)

*Starling*

I think this might just be one of my favorite birds


----------



## cornpile (May 20, 2011)

*Woody*


----------



## ronfritz (May 21, 2011)

I missed a bunch but had some pretty good luck down at the pond so figured I'd come out of hiding and post a few.


----------



## huntin1 (May 22, 2011)

Not sure if this is too late,







huntin1


----------



## Niner (May 22, 2011)

Not the best pic I've ever taken, but he didn't pose for very long.  Only got about three shots.


----------



## ronfritz (May 22, 2011)

Nice shot Huntin1.  Good to see some green grass.  I'm headed up your way sort of, to Lake of the Woods the last week of June for some walleyes and hope to come home with some loon shots.


----------



## huntin1 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Ron, It is very nice to see green grass and flowers blooming. Winter lasted too long this year.

Good luck on the walleyes and Loons, Lake of the Woods is a good place for both, and huge mosquitos.


huntin1


----------



## kc6bsm (May 22, 2011)

Just relaxin,................ until Chase flushed them up.


----------



## papasmurff (May 22, 2011)

just got a new lens and trying to figure it out, so.....


----------

